# Transport help needed, Montreal to Toronto Canada!



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Pudding is my foster pup that I have had since last year. Her story is not the best but thankfully she was placed again into my hands where she has grown to be the spunky little thing she is. Now a great chance has come for her to get adopted but we have run into a little problem we need help transporting her from Montreal to Toronto. I am lucky that my boss is driving to Montreal this weekend and he has offered to give her a ride. Her future owner has already given her a nick name, Pudding Cup, and has informed me of all of her future plans she has for her from basic obedience to possibly making her an agility champ. Please if anybody could help us we would really appreciate it. This girls has been with me since November, please lets give this girl the home she deserves!

Leg 1: NC to Montreal, Canada (My boss)
Leg 2: Montreal to Toronto (needed)


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Where in Toronto!? Like right in the core or on the outskirts?


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

dogluver04 said:


> Where in Toronto!? Like right in the core or on the outskirts?


Which ever is more convinient for the person doing the leg from Montreal to Toronto. 



> The only problem is that with us not having a car, and our ride can only drive as far as Toronto.. It's become a huge stumbling block... but were hoping that someone out there can help! We're more than willing to help cover some of transport costs.. and we're open pretty much to anywhere in Toronto.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I live in Ajax, Ont about 30min east of Toronto... I would probably be willing to drive from the east a bit but I wont be able to do Montreal.. Maybe if someone was willing to do Montreal to Eastern Ontario somewhere then I could maybe pick up!


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

dogluver04 said:


> I live in Ajax, Ont about 30min east of Toronto... I would probably be willing to drive from the east a bit but I wont be able to do Montreal.. Maybe if someone was willing to do Montreal to Eastern Ontario somewhere then I could maybe pick up!


Ok thanks that will be great!!


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok so here it is so far:

Leg 1: NC to Montreal (my boss)
Leg 2: Montreal to Ajax (or close for dogluver04 to make it) (NEEDED)
Leg 3: Ajax to Toronto (dogluver04[thank you])


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

The transport will be needed either Friday or Sat. of next week (Jan.23 or 24) depending on when my boss reaches Canada.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I cant not do saturdays or sundays.. I work from 10am-10pm... Friday I work at nite time from 4:30 till 10.. maybe I wont be able to help!!


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Could you do Saturday? My boss SIL could keep her until than I am pretty sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raquel*

Raquel:

There is a girl on LABRADOR RETRIEVER FORUM that lives in Canada-can't remember where though please private msg. her and ask for help


http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/member.php?u=19158

i WILL PM HER TOO AND TELL HER TO COME HERE.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks anyway doglover04. 

I will pm her Karen


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I live in Peterborough, ON (hour and a half northish of Toronto)

Not sure how much help I could be ?


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Forgot to mentioned that I also posted this on the lab forum.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I live in Peterborough, ON (hour and a half northish of Toronto)
> 
> Not sure how much help I could be ?


I emailed a person from another forum I think she does transport from Montreal to Kingston if she helps us could you do Kingston to Peterborough?


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Please somebody help we have until tomorrow to find transport for her!! Please crosspost those anybody know of a rescue that could help?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raquel*

RAQUEL:

TRY Lucy Moye at: [email protected]

Is this dog going to a rescue or an adopter?

Let me know

[email protected]


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> RAQUEL:
> 
> TRY Lucy Moye at: [email protected]
> 
> ...


Send both of you an email! 

WE HAVE UNTIL TODAY!!! PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Can anybody help with transport from Montreal to Ottawa if my boss can't make it that far? We have a leg from Ottawa to Markham!!!


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Transport will no longer be needed. Pudding will not be traveling to Canada. We ran into some issues and just decided that she shouldn't make the trip. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Is she still being rescued or adopted?


----------

